# Accès à Airport Express OK, mais AirTune impossible



## r e m y (24 Juin 2007)

J'ai un réseau Airport constitué d'une borne Airport Extreme et une borne Airport Express.

Depuis hier soir mon powerbook (MacOs X 10.3.9) ne peut plus diffuser sa musique via AirTunes sur la borne Express.

Itunes affiche bien le bouton permettant de sélectionner ma borne Express et celle-ci y apparait bien. Mais si je la sélectionne j'ai le message "connection à la borne Airport Express Salon" pendant 2 minutes, puis le message disparait sans message d'erreur et la connection ne se fait pas.

Mon iMac (MacOS X 10.4.10) lui, accède à la borne et s'y connecte sans souci.

J'ai tout testé sur mon powerbook (réinstallation de MacOS X 10.3.9 combo, purge des caches,...). J'ai vérifié mes connections réseau (la connection INternet via ce réseau Airport fonctionne)

Je ne sais plus que tester pour trouver ce qui bloque...

Une idée? (console.log et system.log n'enregistre aucun message d'erreur ni meme de tentative de connection)


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juin 2007)

J'ai pas d'id&#233;e pr&#233;cise mais juste une int&#233;rogation qui est peut etre une piste: est ce que 2 macs peuvent se connecter simultan&#233;ment a AirTunes? Pour etre plus clair, est ce que tu as essay&#233; de d&#233;connecter l'iMac d'AirTunes pour voir si le powerbook y accede a nouveau. Je me suis pos&#233; la question dernierement en me demandant ce qui se passerait si 2 mac envoyaient de la musique simultan&#233;ment sur une AirPort Express. Cacophonie ou bien Apple a t'il pr&#233;vu le coup en empechant cette double connexion? 
J'ai pas eu le temps de tester...


----------



## Alycastre (24 Juin 2007)

Et bien moi c'est (presque) pareil ..... 
Depuis quelque temps, impossible de me connecter avec iTunes et l'AE ... je vois les hauts-parleurs distants, avec le nom, donc la borne marche et est reconnue, je sélectionne, cela cherche et puis nada .... 
La seule solution alors est d'utiliser Airfoil ...!!! Tout essayé aussi ..... 
J'ai cru un moment à un problème de ports, avec ma Freebox V5 qui sert de routeur, mais ils sont ouvert et puis Airfoil ne devra pas marcher non plus... Ou alors ?


----------



## r e m y (24 Juin 2007)

Lorsqu'un Mac est connect&#233; &#224; Airtunes (c'est &#224; dire iTunes lanc&#233; et la borne Airport Express s&#233;lectionn&#233;e comme hautParleurs distants), alors un autre Mac voit la borne mais  s'il essaie de s&#233;lectionner cette m&#234;me borne comme diffuseur de la musique d'iTunes, un message lui signale que la borne est d&#233;j&#224; utilis&#233;e par un autre.

Dans mon cas ce n'est pas le cas...
Bon il me reste &#224; essayer de supprimer les composants install&#233; par la mise &#224; jour de s&#233;curit&#233; (WebCore et WebKit) pour remettre la version pr&#233;c&#233;dente et tester.... je ne vois pas le rapport, mais on ne sait jamais.


----------



## r e m y (24 Juin 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Et bien moi c'est (presque) pareil .....
> Depuis quelque temps, impossible de me connecter avec iTunes et l'AE ... je vois les hauts-parleurs distants, avec le nom, donc la borne marche et est reconnue, je s&#233;lectionne, cela cherche et puis nada ....
> La seule solution alors est d'utiliser Airfoil ...!!! Tout essay&#233; aussi .....
> J'ai cru un moment &#224; un probl&#232;me de ports, avec ma Freebox V5 qui sert de routeur, mais ils sont ouvert et puis Airfoil ne devra pas marcher non plus... Ou alors ?




Tiens.... quelle version de Mac OS X ???

As-tu install&#233; la derni&#232;re mise &#224; jour de s&#233;curit&#233;?

et as-tu essay&#233; de r&#233;installer iTunes? (moi j'ai pas essay&#233;, mais je pense le faire, sauf si tu me dis que &#231;a n'a servi &#224; rien chez toi)


----------



## Alycastre (24 Juin 2007)

Je suis avec 10.4.10, mais le problème est antérieur à la version 10, et les dernières mises à jour  (Safari 3 ) et les modifs du WebKit ... Et j'ai aussi plusieurs fois viré iTunes pour voir ....


----------



## r e m y (25 Juin 2007)

Bon, c'est vraiment incompr&#233;hensible ce truc.... j'ai pass&#233; la nuit &#224; torturer mon powerbook dans tous les sens, sans r&#233;sultat.

J'ai m&#234;me restaur&#233; une sauvegarde compl&#232;te du disque de ce powerbook datant de plus d'un mois (avec la gal&#232;re que vous imaginez d'identifier les documents cr&#233;&#233;s depuis et qu'il me fallait sauvegarder avant que la restauration ne les fasse disparaitre).... et j'ai donc remis mon powerbook dans un &#233;tat dans lequel la diffusion via AirTunes fonctionnait. (J'en suis s&#251;r car il y a 2 jours encore &#231;a marchait....)
et bien.... &#231;a ne marche toujours pas!

J'ai zapp&#233; la PRam... sans r&#233;sultat non plus!


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2007)

Sur les forums Apple j'ai trouv&#233; quelques cas similaires mais pas de r&#233;ponse...


----------



## r e m y (25 Juin 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Sur les forums Apple j'ai trouv&#233; quelques cas similaires mais pas de r&#233;ponse...


 
Oui j'ai &#233;galement &#233;cum&#233; les forums de discussion Apple...

Bon en m&#234;me temps ce n'est pas catastrophique en soi car j'ai pr&#233;vu de changer ce vieux powerbook G3 sous peu, mais j'ai horreur de ne pas comprendre!

De plus, l'exemple d'Alycastre (et ceux que j'ai vu sur les Forums Apple) me font craindre que le m&#234;me cas se produise sur mon iMac ou ult&#233;rieurement sur mon futur nouveau Macbook, donc j'aimerais avoir trouv&#233; le rem&#232;de.

(j'ai imagin&#233; un pb de blacklist sur la borne, qui aurait enregistr&#233; l'ID de mon powerbook et bloquerait l'acc&#232;s, mais le Reset de la borne et la r&#233;installation de son Firmware le plus r&#233;cent aurait du effacer cette blacklist si elle existe....)


----------



## r e m y (25 Juin 2007)

J'ai trouv&#233; un article Apple sur le sujet:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=304371

mais &#231;a n'a rien r&#233;solu pour moi.... j'ai d&#233;sactiv&#233; IPv6, sans succ&#232;s


----------



## Alycastre (25 Juin 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai trouv&#233; un article Apple sur le sujet:
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=304371
> 
> mais &#231;a n'a rien r&#233;solu pour moi.... j'ai d&#233;sactiv&#233; IPv6, sans succ&#232;s



 :love:    YESSSSSSSS Merci remy, cela marche !!!
Depuis le temps ....:hein: 
Alors voil&#224; ma config:
iMac G4 sous 10.4.10 , iTunes 7.2, Aiport Express et hp distants sur la borne
Je viens de supprimer le param&#233;trage iPv6 de ma connection TCP/IP et instantan&#233;ment, dans iTunes, la connexion c'est faite sur les HP distants !!!!
Donc il y a qq chose de concret  
J'esp&#232;re que tu vas trouver une solution dans ce sens ?
Je te boule en public puisque je ne peux le faire autrement ......


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2007)

Etant donn&#233; que dans les autres fils des forums apple on retrouve souvent la notion de r&#233;seau WIFI (plusieurs bornes) que pense tu d'essayer de configurer ton Airport Express en mode client?


----------



## r e m y (25 Juin 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> :love:   YESSSSSSSS Merci remy, cela marche !!!
> Depuis le temps ....:hein:
> Alors voilà ma config:
> iMac G4 sous 10.4.10 , iTunes 7.2, Aiport Express et hp distants sur la borne
> ...


 
put... c'est tout moi ça!!! j'arrive ici avec un problème, et je règle celui des autres en gardant le mien! :hein: 


Bon, je vais réessayer de désactiver IPv6 une nouvelle fois. A force de tout essayer, y a bien kekchose qui va marcher non?


----------



## r e m y (25 Juin 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Etant donné que dans les autres fils des forums apple on retrouve souvent la notion de réseau WIFI (plusieurs bornes) que pense tu d'essayer de configurer ton Airport Express en mode client?


 
C'est déjà comme ça qu'elle est configurée.... elle "se joint à un réseau existant", celui créé par mon Airport Extrême, elle-même reliée à INternet par modem Ethernet, à mon "disque dur réseau usb" et à mon "imprimante usb" via un hub usb.

Bon je referai des essais la nuit prochaine et je vous tiendrai au courant, car je vois bien que vous êtes inquiets pour moi.... Merci de votre sollicitude


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Bon je referai des essais la nuit prochaine et je vous tiendrai au courant, car je vois bien que vous êtes inquiets pour moi.... Merci de votre sollicitude



Ben c'est au cas ou ça nous arriverait aussi  :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (25 Juin 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben c'est au cas ou ça nous arriverait aussi  :rateau:


 
Je m'en doutais....


----------



## r e m y (26 Juin 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai trouv&#233; un article Apple sur le sujet:
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=304371
> 
> mais &#231;a n'a rien r&#233;solu pour moi.... j'ai d&#233;sactiv&#233; IPv6, sans succ&#232;s


 
Yess!!!! t'es trop fort!!! c'&#233;tait exactement &#231;a!

J'ai d&#233;sactiv&#233; IPv6 et &#231;a marche!

Je te boule vert tout de suite  

Ah ben mince, on peut m&#234;me pas se bouler soi-m&#234;me  

Bon tr&#232;fle de balavoine! je ne sais pas pourquoi la premi&#232;re fois que j'ai test&#233; ce rem&#232;de &#231;a n'a pas march&#233;... mais hier soir, miracle, en remettant la config IPv6 sur NON plut&#244;t que sur automatique, iTunes sur mon Powerbook s'est connect&#233; instantan&#233;ment &#224; la borne Airport Express pour diffuser la musique sur ma chaine HiFi
 

Par contre, je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi tout &#224; coup il faut d&#233;sactiver IPv6 sur ce powerbook pour acc&#233;der &#224; AirTunes alors que &#231;a fonctionnait tr&#232;s bien avant avec IPv6 sur automatique (et &#231;a fonctionne aussi sur mon iMac G4 pour lequel IPv6 est toujours sur automatique)...


----------



## Alycastre (26 Juin 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Yess!!!! t'es trop fort!!! c'était exactement ça!
> 
> J'ai désactivé IPv6 et ça marche!
> 
> ...



Narcisse ...  



r e m y a dit:


> Par contre, je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi tout à coup il faut déscativer IPv6 sur ce powerbook pour accéder à AirTunes alors que ça fonctionnait très bien avant avec IPv6 sur automatique (et ça fonctionne aussi sur mon iMac G4 pour lequel IPv6 est toujours sur automatique)...



« PUISQUE ces choses nous dépassent, feignons d'en être l'organisateur »


----------



## r e m y (26 Juin 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Narcisse ...
> 
> ...


 
oh l'autre eh! il fait le malin avec son palmier et se moque du petit narcisse :rose:


----------



## Alycastre (26 Juin 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> oh l'autre eh! il fait le malin avec son palmier et se moque du petit narcisse :rose:



Il est petit, le Narcisse, mais il a une belle couronne !!! Et une bonne frimousse, donc on lui pardonne ....:rateau: 
Tiens, là je pense à quelqu'un d'autre aussi ....:mouais:  Ok, je sors, hors sujet  
Bon, c'est quand même sympa de solutionner de temps en temps des "bugs stranges" ... Même si notre curiosité naturelle reste frustrée . Cela me fait penser à d'autres bugs sous Safari, faut que je voie avec jaipatoukompri ... :rateau:


----------



## nico/ (30 Juillet 2007)

Je viens d'acheter une borne airport express.
J'ai fait l'installation.
Et dans Itunes, n'appara&#238;t pas le menu me permettant de choisir de me connecter au lecteur de salon... c'est naze...

bon ok, je suis un boulet, j'ai pas coch&#233; "rechercher les hp distants" dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences d'itunes


----------



## pickeugo (12 Août 2007)

j'ai un "binz" ou quoi !

je suis connecté avec ma base station sur ma chaine hifi 
mais Itunes ne me donne plus les possibilités que j'avais ....

c'est à dire:  le multi à disparu

j'ai 2 choix , soit le chaine du salon, soit l'ordi mais plus les deux !!!!!

c'est deja arrivé à quelqu'un ?

merci


----------



## yeye (30 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour 

j'ai le meme probleme depuis peu aprés mise à jour itunes

le probleme est qu'en mettant non à ipv6 automatique , l'item hauts parleurs multiples n'est plus visible dans itunes ...

je ne souhaite pas réinstallé itunes car je dispose de 120 go de son et peur de perdre les préférences (expériences passées ..)

Merci de votre aide


----------



## r e m y (30 Septembre 2007)

D&#233;sactive ipv6 au lieu de le laisser en automatique...


----------



## pickeugo (30 Septembre 2007)

moi je vous parle de la 3 eme possibilité : ordi + haut parleurs distants 

c'est celle la  qui a disparu de Itunes   

c'est moi ou c'est eux ?


----------



## yeye (30 Septembre 2007)

résolu ce soir !

un redémarrage freebox comme d'habitude à mis fin à deux semaines de galéres.

Comme quoi les fondamentaux ne sont jamais à négliger.

Pour le rest config usuelle comme le lien décris sur SVM en 2002


----------

